# My Second HDR Landscape



## snerd (May 16, 2014)

Total rookie HDR'er here. My second offering......................


----------



## JRE313 (May 16, 2014)

Looks Good to Me


----------



## Light Guru (May 16, 2014)

I dont like how your processing makes the rocks in the foreground look.  I would tone it down and make that foreground look more natural.


----------



## snerd (May 18, 2014)

How about this one?


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk 2 Pro


----------



## rob_mackay (May 21, 2014)

snerd said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk 2 Pro



I like this one but I'd recommend taking advantage of HDR and injecting a little bit of light into the foreground. Nice work!


----------



## ajandali (May 25, 2014)

The HDR always have that artificial look, I found the digital blending always the best way to increase the dynamic range, this tutorial may help you


----------



## Light Guru (May 25, 2014)

ajandali said:


> The HDR always have that artificial look, I found the digital blending always the best way to increase the dynamic range



^^this^^


----------



## snerd (May 25, 2014)

Pretty good video. But good gawd, that's a lot of work, 'eh?! I will need to watch that about 24 times, while working alongside it, to get it into my head.


----------

